
Software metrics used in practice are not reliable to assess project outcome - mpweiher
https://hal.inria.fr/hal-01185079
======
brudgers
Link to paper:
[https://hal.inria.fr/hal-01185079/document](https://hal.inria.fr/hal-01185079/document)

